# DWA List



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Just out of interest, can anyone tell me where i can find a copy of the DWA List? It used to be on the DEFRA website but i cant seem to find it now and wanted to know what species are on it. Can anyone please provide the link to the List? :]

Cheers

Josh


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf 

Here you go i do believe this is the most up to date one.If you,re not 100% happy it is PDR is the person to ask as im sure he will know


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf
> 
> Here you go i do believe this is the most up to date one.If you,re not 100% happy it is PDR is the person to ask as im sure he will know


Oh there it is thanks! :]


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

No Probs mate


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

*out of interest are *
*Bitis schneideri on it ? *


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

gartergoon said:


> *out of interest are *
> *Bitis schneideri on it ? *


All members of family _Viperidae_ are on the list - including all species of genus _Bitis_.


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

Ssthisto said:


> All members of family _Viperidae_ are on the list - including all species of genus _Bitis_.


awh thanks : victory:


----------

